

Hoppy Doge, a voice controlled browser game - jaunesarmiento
http://ss14-team-157.divshot.io/
A such amaze voice controlled browser game that is not so 2010. Please make doge happy by a simple wow tweet. Thx much. Works best in Chrome, microphone access dependent.
======
rbmrclo
Awesome game! Hope to play this on mobile

